# Stranger Danger? Nahh



## Allan (May 17, 2018)

So, I've had my Model 3 for about a month and so far I've given 5 'test rides' to complete strangers. They all pretty much go like the one I did a couple of days ago. I'm coming out of Publix and there is a couple looking in the windows of my car. As I walk up they sorta scurry away. I call out to them "want to see the inside" and the husband does (the wife goes and gets in her SUV). Husband checks it out, tells me he has a reservation but this is the first one he has seen in real life. Of course, I offer to take him for a spin and we do a quick few miles to show the acceleration and auto-pilot. I'm his hero.

Other than the 16 year old kid who was likely a high school drop out the other strangers have all been guys in the 30-50 age bracket. 

I'm not the only one letting strangers get in his car and taking them for a spin, right?? I'm not letting them drive it, that would be weird.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Allan said:


> So, I've had my Model 3 for about a month and so far I've given 5 'test rides' to complete strangers. They all pretty much go like the one I did a couple of days ago. I'm coming out of Publix and there is a couple looking in the windows of my car. As I walk up they sorta scurry away. I call out to them "want to see the inside" and the husband does (the wife goes and gets in her SUV). Husband checks it out, tells me he has a reservation but this is the first one he has seen in real life. Of course, I offer to take him for a spin and we do a quick few miles to show the acceleration and auto-pilot. I'm his hero.
> 
> Other than the 16 year old kid who was likely a high school drop out the other strangers have all been guys in the 30-50 age bracket.
> 
> I'm not the only one letting strangers get in his car and taking them for a spin, right?? I'm not letting them drive it, that would be weird.


I have shown random strangers the car and drove @Rafael around after first meeting him through here/Twitter. The Tesla community is awesome! Oh yeah this was all after @RiggerJon let me see his car in early December and even let me drive it months before mine would arrive!


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

We've actually met several neighbors this way. They walk by, we start talking about the cars, and before we know it we're on the freeway. I expect there will be many more at grocery stores, etc. It's all part of the experience. 



Allan said:


> So, I've had my Model 3 for about a month and so far I've given 5 'test rides' to complete strangers. They all pretty much go like the one I did a couple of days ago. I'm coming out of Publix and there is a couple looking in the windows of my car. As I walk up they sorta scurry away. I call out to them "want to see the inside" and the husband does (the wife goes and gets in her SUV). Husband checks it out, tells me he has a reservation but this is the first one he has seen in real life. Of course, I offer to take him for a spin and we do a quick few miles to show the acceleration and auto-pilot. I'm his hero.
> 
> Other than the 16 year old kid who was likely a high school drop out the other strangers have all been guys in the 30-50 age bracket.
> 
> I'm not the only one letting strangers get in his car and taking them for a spin, right?? I'm not letting them drive it, that would be weird.


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have shown random strangers the car and drove @Rafael around after first meeting him through here/Twitter. The Tesla community is awesome! Oh yeah this was all after @RiggerJon let me see his car in early December and even let me drive it months before mine would arrive!


Yeah. This happens to me almost on a daily basis. Mostly with neighbors I never me before or those that I have met. My co-workers also like to go out for lunch as long as we take the Tesla. I know I thanked you Michael, it will never be thanks enough. That was very kind of you. We still gotta get together again and hang out with the spaceships, ahem, cars.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rafael said:


> Yeah. This happens to me almost on a daily basis. Mostly with neighbors I never me before or those that I have met. My co-workers also like to go out for lunch as long as we take the Tesla. I know I thanked you Michael, it will never be thanks enough. That was very kind of you. We still gotta get together again and hang out with the spaceships, ahem, cars.


Yes we do -- especially now that we aren't strangers


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

Allan said:


> I'm not the only one letting strangers get in his car and taking them for a spin, right?? I'm not letting them drive it, that would be weird.


I too have met a few neighbors up the street this way. We always waved in passing, but they have come down to ask for a ride now. lol I also participated in the Electric Car Insider magazine EV Drive event, where I let about 50 people drive the car on a 1-2 mile loop with me in the passengers seat. They had multiple different EVs there of all makes and they checked the DL & insurance for everyone. They had to have reservations and had a "random" breathalizer test as well if needed. It was a great event, I had a blast telling people about the car and the EV movement and getting to see them experience it for the first time. They were all very respectful of the fact that it was my personal vehicle and tolerant of my father riding along in the back (because a 40 year old female still can't do this type of thing alone and needs her father to protect her from getting kidnapped or her car stolen apparently LOL). He actually had just as much fun as I did though. I never would have thought I would let so many people drive my baby, but it is just too much fun to not share the experience!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I have taken a couple of people for a ride, neighbors. And I have talked to people about it at the SuperCharger, but there was this one guy that was asking about it and he was kinda weird. He said was thinking about it as a retirement car. OK but he also went on to say he worked at the GM plant in the Dallas area. OK. But he was kinda creepy and slurring his words a bit... this was at a Collin Street Bakery along a Major Highway.....So no....did not let him sit in the car....plus he was BIG....I mean* BIG*


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm a car guy. I let people drive my car. Not just anyone; I sorta decide on a case by case basis. I think about 1/4 of the people in my little town have driven the car now


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah there have been a few I have just taken for a ride and not let drive for various reasons and a lot while out and about that I just talked to. then there are a handful that I said "sorry I don't really have time to chat today, I'm in a hurry" b/c they have given me a weird vibe.


----------

